# Ryder truck decal question?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Not the truck but the trailer has the Ryder clear stickers that are slightly bubbling and peeling in areas I'm still laid up in the hospital so its hard to take a picture my question is their a way to fix or re apply theses I picked up a while back a large lot of runners they advertised it as and I found two Ryder trailers and a sunoco tanker plus a bunch of other keepers I'll post what's left I'll get my some one to do so this evening but any help be great can you take off and re glue?


----------



## Bokita (Dec 13, 2010)

*Decals*

If they're waterslide decals, Testors Decal Bonder #TES9200 (spray can) should work. There is another product that will loosen decals but I can't remember the name of it, I'll post it if it comes to me. I don't know you but I don't like to hear that anyone is in the hospital so Get well soon!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

maybe clear coat or future dip after also...sorry to hear you're laid up, get well so you can come out and play


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah... Johnny; I'm sorry to say, there's nothing you can do... In fact, If you like I'll take those offending trailers off your hands if you like. 

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

And that's another reason I hate stick on stickers!!! Never tried it but if it's pealing anyways, maybe soak it in water, slowly peal it all the way off, wash the sticker with a solution to clean the back. Once clean, mix up a waterbase/glue solution and use a small foam roller to apply the glue mix to the back. As it starts to tack up, place in position and rub down with a Q tip to get out the air bubles, then a damp cloth to remove any excess glue before it dries...Most Elmers or Canaopy glue dries clear. Experiment on a junker...
Better still, just make some replacement "decals" if possible. Just my thoughts, results may vary...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

JONNYSLOTS,

First of all I'm sorry you are in the Hospital so, Get Well Soon Dude. 

A guy named Wayne makes Real Nice Reproduction Paper stickers for AFX trucks and cars and sells them on the bay.

He has also made AJs stickers on clear plastic like your Ryder stickers for the AJs cars.

I think his Ryder Reproduction stickers are paper with a yellow backing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-99-AFX-TO...350672162748?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item51a5b08fbc

There are sets with multiple stickers for a beter deal on HIS OTHER AUCTIONS!!

Wayne is a very nice guy.

Bob...Keep on Truckin"...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I might be persuaded to print some water slide decals... It might take a little while as I'll need to work them out on photoshop...


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Johnny:

I'm looking for a trailer with bad stickers, for a custom application. I believe I have an extra with good stickers on it; would you be into a trade?

Tom


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

did you need a ryder trailer swamibob? perhaps we could do a 3 way trade. I could trade you a regular trailer to customize, you send him the good trailer and he sends me the trailer with the bad stickers because I need an extra ryder trailer and i'm not shy about cloning the decals.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, a slotcar 3 way, interesting...Didn't the 3 Stooges do that in a comedy bit about money owed to each other???  RM


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> did you need a ryder trailer swamibob? perhaps we could do a 3 way trade. I could trade you a regular trailer to customize, you send him the good trailer and he sends me the trailer with the bad stickers because I need an extra ryder trailer and i'm not shy about cloning the decals.


Hey Plymouth: :wave:

I have a neat set of yellow w/blue lettering "Aurora" stickers that look really good on the Ryder trailers. I just need another yellow trailer and I hate to think about taking good decals off a regular one.

Tom


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, I have plenty of Non-yellow trailers, with and without stickers thats why I offered. I have only one Ryder Trailer, and I need one more. I thought maybe you were just looking for a trailer. No problem.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

swamibob said:


> Hey Plymouth: :wave:
> 
> I have a neat set of yellow w/blue lettering "Aurora" stickers that look really good on the Ryder trailers. I just need another yellow trailer and I hate to think about taking good decals off a regular one.
> 
> Tom


Hey swamibob,

I have a yellow trailer for you if your interested? 
Nothing broken but, it doesn't have the black front trailer stand though  

Just P.M. me your address and will get it out to you. 



















I've posted this before but, why not again right...

The RYDER trailer has a yellow version (normally red) of the long pup trailer under the box.

Here is one that I carefully made...



















The RYDER pup is an aftermarket version that has come out in the last few years.

Bob...I like trucks...zilla


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow that's very generous to just give to him your a good guy play it forward guys


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Bob PM on it's way. 

Johnny: I looked on the weekend and last night, I can't find my extra trailer.  I'm sorry buddy. I will ask the other collectors here in town if any of them have one they want to trade off, so I might still be able to help.

Tom


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Dude no its cool i have the trailer thanks seriously your kind to have offered .
slotmonkey


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Offer still stands...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Godzilla packed this up tonight and it will go out in the mail after work Friday....Hurry up Friday and get over...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!










Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks just like a toy, in the arms of Zilla...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks just like a toy, in the arms of Zilla...RM


hahahahaa...he picks up a Semi Trailer and throws it back down...

As he walks through the center of town....

Oooooooooooooh Nooooooooooooo they say he's got to go

Go, Go, Godzilla

Bob...got monster...zilla


----------

